#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-08-10
<paul_h> TheMuso: that's great, via a key sequence?
<TheMuso> paul_h: Yep, control + S will turn on Orca.
<TheMuso> S for screen reaer.
<TheMuso> reader
<paul_h> TheMuso: do we have a sound notification when this screen is up?
<TheMuso> paul_h: Not yet, thats going in today.
<TheMuso> Its a trivial one-liner.
<paul_h> TheMuso: great, still have plans for the s/r to be turned on automatically if a braille display is detected?
<TheMuso> paul_h: Unfortunately not, ran out of time, but I'll look to do that for Vinux.
<TheMuso> And it will be in 12.04.
<TheMuso> Sorry.
<paul_h> TheMuso: still great progress. binux? didn't think you still had plans regarding that
<TheMuso> paul_h: Yeah I plan to help with the next release. Given that a lot has changed in Ubuntu itself, a lot of refactoring in vinux is needed.
<paul_h> TheMuso: okay. how's Unity's a11y doing? good to see it being mentioned in the issues section of the ubuntu.com/testing pages
<TheMuso> Unity 2d is further along than Unity 3d.
<TheMuso> In unity 2d atm, you can actually browse the launcher, and run apps, as well as use the dash to search for and run apps. Still a few bugs though.
<TheMuso> The top panel is not yet accessible, but its known, and is being worked on.
<paul_h> TheMuso: so is 2d gonna be the default for a11y profiles?
<TheMuso> paul_h: Yup, I just need to find out how to set that in the new world order. :)
<TheMuso> For the screen reader profile at least.
#ubuntu-accessibility 2018-08-08
<ChristW> Hi, I have some photo's (screenshots don't show the problem...) of a problem. Are you interested in seeing them, and how do I get them to you?
<TJ-> !paste | ChristW 
<TJ-> hmmm... where's ubottu when we need it!?
<ChristW> pastebinnit?
<TJ-> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TJ-> there we go, copied from ubottu in another channel :)
<TJ-> so imgur.com basically is the answer
<ChristW> Thanks! I'll see if I can get it on imgur...
<ChristW> https://imgur.com/a/yPXBLvI
<ChristW> Only part of the top menu bar shows up, and the menu that shows when I press the 'power' button only shows part.
<TJ->  ChristW have you got zoom/scale factor set high?
<ChristW> I did zoom in. Not sure how to check how high this is?
<TJ-> ChristW: it looks to me like the zoom isn't being taken into account when setting the size of the containing GUI element
<ChristW> In the accessibility menu, I turned on 'Large text' and 'zoom'.
<TJ-> ChristW: is that 18.04 ?
<ChristW> Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS \n \l
<ChristW> If I switch back to 100% (Ctrl-Alt--), the problems go away.
<TJ-> So presumably Gnome - which I don't use
<ChristW> If I zoom in (is 200% the first step??), I get these artifacts.
<ChristW> $ cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<ChristW> /usr/sbin/gdm3
<ChristW> So probably, yes...
<ChristW> ...but I'm not attached to it, so I could try another one.
<TJ-> could be related to this bug
<TJ-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1779615
<TJ-> I can't find any other reports immediately
<ChristW> I could install lightdm...
<ChristW> and use unity.
<TJ-> I think unity, or the unity theme to gnome, may be the problem
<TJ-> I only use XFCE so it's not something I experience. 
<ChristW> I tried installing XFCE, will report back after the reboot...
<ChristW> Ok, xfce up and running...
<ChristW> Now for the a11y features...
<TJ-> I'm quite interested in this because I volunteer for a blind charity and am currently designing and developing a complete digitial platform for them
<ChristW> Good luck! It's hard to get right...
<ChristW> So, how does screen magnification work in XFCE?
<TJ-> umm!
<ChristW> Ah, Alt-mousewheel seems to work!
<TJ-> hold down Alt and mousewheel
<ChristW> Ok, that works... I'll show my wife when she gets home.
<ChristW> Whew, that was some morning... Getting rid of NVidia drivers, then getting this up and running...
<ChristW> Oh: https://developer.gnome.org/projects/gap/sanity-testing/a11y_sanity_suite.html -> 404
<ChristW> (linked from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility/Testing)
<TJ-> :) 
<TJ-> Doesn't surprise me, the Ubuntu wiki has no automated link checker and has a lot of old legacy articles
#ubuntu-accessibility 2020-08-08
<overdrive1> helloo
<overdrive1> can someone help me
<overdrive1> please
